# Pics of your Scimitar Oryx mounts!



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

With the deadline approaching, I am debating on making a go at one, but need to see how I can hang one in my house.

Unfortunately, with a yahoo search, there isn't much of anything to look at when it comes to mounts.

If you have one mounted, post up a picture.... Ive seen the 90 degree turns, but was looking for something that looked a little less awkward...

Thanks!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Mine is at taxidermist now..... Wall mounts have to be turned 90 degrees I think bc of the horns.... Saw some very cool pedestals but I didn't want to drop 1800 on the pedestal mount.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> With the deadline approaching, I am debating on making a go at one, but need to see how I can hang one in my house.
> 
> Unfortunately, with a yahoo search, there isn't much of anything to look at when it comes to mounts.
> 
> ...


You will still be able to hunt the Oryx even after the deadline, permits can be applied for and used, it will just take a little longer.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

RAYSOR said:


> You will still be able to hunt the Oryx even after the deadline, permits can be applied for and used, it will just take a little longer.


But at what 'new' price?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Let's stay on track
PICS OF MOUNTS


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

The only one we have mounted currently is a european mount, I know of one mounted last year, let me see if I can get a pic for you.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

bluefin said:


> But at what 'new' price?


Exactly... the price is what has driven me to move on it... I wouldnt pay 3-4 grand to shoot one... but I would pay half that....


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

#2 in world TGR archery


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

sotx23 said:


> Mine is at taxidermist now..... Wall mounts have to be turned 90 degrees I think bc of the horns.... Saw some very cool pedestals but I didn't want to drop 1800 on the pedestal mount.


Could you not do some sort of wall pedestal mount to cut down on the 90 degree angle?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Man I am not sure.... David Majors is doing mine (Cypress), he didn't mention that as an option....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Wish I would have gotten a pic, but there is one mounted at Los Cazadores, its basically a head on, looking down with a very slight turn....very unique looking.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

*scimitar horned oryx*



justinsfa said:


> Could you not do some sort of wall pedestal mount to cut down on the 90 degree angle?


 not in a wall pedistal but a table pedistal yes. mine should be done pretty soon i will post the pic


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> With the deadline approaching, I am debating on making a go at one, but need to see how I can hang one in my house.
> 
> Unfortunately, with a yahoo search, there isn't much of anything to look at when it comes to mounts.
> 
> ...


X2 Let's see some pics....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Exactly... the price is what has driven me to move on it... I wouldnt pay 3-4 grand to shoot one... but I would pay half that....


I have got my own Oryx herd, was not thinking of the price only the availability to still hunt.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I talked to Blain Hearn in Crosby about this same thing. He said he thought there was a mannequin available that was a 75 degree head turn and not the usual 90 degree. I agree the 90 turn just doesn't look natural. Regardless they make beautiful mounts. I've got my hunt booked for mid-Feb. I can't wait.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's a link to a place that has a pic of their lodge on their website. In the background is an Oryx on the wall that appears to be looking either straight or slightly quartering. You can probably call these guys to see who does their taxi work. I know these guys also do oryx hunts...

http://brushbucks.com/private_lodging_and_meals.htm


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Less expensive pedestal*

The Taxidermist bill will be more....but some charge an outrageous premium. Now as to the pedestal itself. I had three pedestal mounts from Africa, but I bought my own pedestals from a guy I found online and the cost was about $300 for all three. They are not fine furniture quality but they are stained nicely and blend into the room nicely. So, I would negotiate with the taxidermist on reducing the pedestal mount premium and have him deliver the mount ready to put in pedestal. Mine had about a foot of 1" square metal pipe coming out the bottoms and I drilled a 1 " hole in the centers of my pedestals and squared the holes with a rasp. Yours may come with a threaded bolt. I would google to see what you can find to get the pedestal at a price you can take.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

ElCazador, that is a gemsbok on that site not a Scimitar.

The problem is that the horns are so long and flare at the end, that you have to turn it pretty strong to get a good one on the wall. 

I have seen a pedestal mount where the mount is a little more vertical with the head pointed down more. The horns still curve back, but definitely have more of an upward direction. I can't get a pic of it, though, sorry.

My Oryx mount is the 90 degree turn.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo J.C. ... SAVE your money, and go to Africa my friend, it's a much better experience. Really, really not trying to stir the pot here, but it just cracks me up people are all up in a tizzy about this. I really don't see where an exotic is all that worthy a prize bred behind a fence off native turf.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Yo J.C. ... SAVE your money, and go to Africa my friend, it's a much better experience. Really, really not trying to stir the pot here, but it just cracks me up people are all up in a tizzy about this. I really don't see where an exotic is all that worthy a prize bred behind a fence off native turf.


Yo Yo YOOOOOOOO!!! I dont care anything about leaving the United States... I have plenty here to shoot at.... lol

Although your stupid stag had me looking at NZ trips a few weeks ago. Two of the guys I hunt with have ties to outfitters over there and they have been trying to talk me into it for a few years now.

Only other African Game I would like to have on my wall is a greater Kudu.... possibly a leopard.... the rest can frolic around over there with no worry of me slinging lead at them.

Whereas an African trip would be neat, with pricing being slashed by 50-70 percent, its hard not to pay attention to....


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Yo J.C. ... SAVE your money, and go to Africa my friend, it's a much better experience. Really, really not trying to stir the pot here, but it just cracks me up people are all up in a tizzy about this. I really don't see where an exotic is all that worthy a prize bred behind a fence off native turf.


If I'm not mistaken, I believe the Oryx are extinct in the wild...?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

JRAMEY said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe the Oryx are extinct in the wild...?


pretty close, hence the reason the HSUS won this battle of permits.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Clarification*

The Scimitar Horned Oryx is not on the menu in southern or eastern Africa where the majority of safaris are taken. I believe they roam, or once roamed in Northern African in very dry country. I don't know anyone who has taken one in Africa.

The more common Gemsbuck is also called Oryx in parts of Africa. They are plentiful in huntable Africa.

So, if you plan to go to Africa some day,you might not want a Gemsbuck/Oryx taken here as an exotic. But if you want a Scimitar Horned Oryx, the exotic route is a good bet...maybe the only way to get one.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Yo Yo YOOOOOOOO!!! I dont care anything about leaving the United States... I have plenty here to shoot at.... lol
> 
> Although your stupid stag had me looking at NZ trips a few weeks ago. Two of the guys I hunt with have ties to outfitters over there and they have been trying to talk me into it for a few years now.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... yeah. I know. But the thing people don't realize is that the trophy fees on exotics here are normally 3x - 10x the trophy fees overseas where the animals normally reside. Plus airfare - and you still come out on top with a potential once in-a-lifetime experience under your belt.

Plus ... that trip is a PANTY dropper ... ! THINK about it ... ! Oh ... and check this - I'm booked for Javan Rusa on June 30th in the South Pacific ... droooooll.



JRAMEY said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe the Oryx are extinct in the wild...?


One species yes ... all the more reason NOT to shoot them. "Hi, yes, this is my nearly extinct trophy/cattle-esq critter I shot off a high fence chowing down a bale of alfalpha next to a pile of grain" ... WINNING ...

Personally, I think it'd be nice if the remaining oryx in question were used as reintroduced species where they're from instead of being sold wholesale for the slaughter.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

1.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> 1.


Now we're talkin.....sweet....I'm in the market myself......still lookin....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Brete said:


> Now we're talkin.....sweet....I'm in the market myself......still lookin....


Brete, not mine. One my taxi had finished a few weeks ago.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Brete, not mine. One my taxi had finished a few weeks ago.


gotcha.....still very nice!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... yeah. I know. But the thing people don't realize is that the trophy fees on exotics here are normally 3x - 10x the trophy fees overseas where the animals normally reside. Plus airfare - and you still come out on top with a potential once in-a-lifetime experience under your belt.
> 
> Plus ... that trip is a PANTY dropper ... ! THINK about it ... ! Oh ... and check this - I'm booked for Javan Rusa on June 30th in the South Pacific ... droooooll.
> 
> ...


What price tag do you put on catching Malaria, getting kidnapped by a bunch of heathens for ransom, or getting your nuts chopped off because Anglo testicles are a delicacy in some 3rd world country??? lol


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> 1.


Now THAT is what I am talkin' 'bout!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> What price tag do you put on catching Malaria, getting kidnapped by a bunch of heathens for ransom, or getting your nuts chopped off because Anglo testicles are a delicacy in some 3rd world country??? lol


You're more likely to catch the clap here in Houston than Malaria overseas. Does that keep you from experiencing the smash ... ? You just got to roll prepared bro ... ! Plus, Malaria medications make for some crazy trippy dreams ... !

Typically, I try to avoid the countries where they eat nutz, I recommend you all do ... plus there isn't much I'm interested in hunting in the locations with American travel warnings.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

here's that pic i told you about in PM...

he measured 42.5 x 42.5, we've killed bigger, but his bases was what got him on the hit list for this hunter... 7.5 inches


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Yo Yo YOOOOOOOO!!! I dont care anything about leaving the United States... I have plenty here to shoot at.... lol
> 
> Although your stupid stag had me looking at NZ trips a few weeks ago. Two of the guys I hunt with have ties to outfitters over there and they have been trying to talk me into it for a few years now.
> 
> ...


JC... I'm down for a NZ trip!! Not for the big game, but for waterfowl!! Their season is 7 months long and they have some cool species, not to mention GREEN!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Mojo281 said:


> JC... I'm down for a NZ trip!! Not for the big game, but for waterfowl!! Their season is 7 months long and they have some cool species, not to mention GREEN!


I wonder if you can shoot lead over there...... Buying and shipping steel would be high as a giraffe's ***.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> I wonder if you can shoot lead over there...... Buying and shipping steel would be high as a giraffe's ***.


We could shoot 20 mallards a day per person, plus paradise ducks, and unlimited numbers of these majestic creatures!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Mojo281 said:


> We could shoot 20 mallards a day per person, plus paradise ducks, and unlimited numbers of these majestic creatures!!


Ahhh... the infamous Royal blue breasted coot.... magnificient! NUM NUM NUM!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is my Oryx mount. Just plain 'ol 90 degree turn.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> 1.


 You need to paint that horn flourescent orange to keep people from poking their eyes out as they turn that corner!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

_Awesome-Looking mounts!!..._


----------

